# V-Brake für 14 Zoll Kinderfahrrad



## Ffox1 (19. September 2015)

Hallo Zusammen,

Leider konnte ich keine Angaben zu den verbauten V-Brakes an den 14-16zoll Rädern finden.

Ich würde mich über Empfehlungen für Bremsen und Bremshebel für Rinen 3 Jährigen freuen.

Grüße


----------



## KIV (19. September 2015)

Von Tektro gibt es meines Wissens passende Hebel für die ganz Kleinen.
Bremsarme sind ja universell einsetzbar, da geht eigentlich alles. Die Bremsbeläge sollten eher kurz sein, der Radius der Räder passt ja nicht zur normalen Länge.
Je nach Bauart kannst Du da bestimmt auch was abschleifen/wegdremeln...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Y_G (20. September 2015)

am CNOC16 passen die XTR 960 auch nochmit den kleinen Felgen ganz gut. Bremshebel haben wir da die originalen von Isla.


----------



## whitesheep (21. September 2015)

ich kann dir heut abend beim Cnoc14 meines Sohnemannes nachsehen. Da sind 2 V-Breaks verbaut. Tectro Hebel und Arme glaub ich. Ich versuchmal Seriennummern zu finden.

so long
sheep


----------



## Y_G (21. September 2015)

Bremsarme habe ich noch einen Satz vom Bein20 liegen... die könnten weg...


----------



## KIV (21. September 2015)

http://kaniabikes.com/shop/Zubehoer/Zubehoer-16/Tektro-JL350-RS-V-Kinderbremsgriff.html


----------



## Ffox1 (21. September 2015)

Danke schau ich mir an bin mit der Funktion am ridgeback mx 14 meines Sohnes nicht so ganz zufrieden.


----------

